# Rehomed my dog and she was brought back



## Maci1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi first time poster and I'm not sure if I've posted this in the correct thread.

Anyway, I rehomed my dog to a lovely couple around 4 weeks ago because I have a neighbour who for some reason doesn't seem to like me or my dog and decided to report my dog as being 'dangerous'. After having police at my door numerous times and threats that I would be evicted I decided to rehome my dog because there was no other choice. He's a great dog but doesn't like to be left alone for too long and I made the new owners aware of this and they were still happy to rehome him. Anyway after 3-4 weeks they asked me to come and collect him as he was being destructive when left alone. They said that he had chewed up the couch and clawed holes through the doors. They also told me that the neighbours had complained that the dog had been howling for 'over 6 hours' when they were at work even though I told them he can't be left alone all day as he barks because he has seperation anxiety. I didn't have the destruction problem while he was with me for 2 1/2 years so why is this happening? Hes now back with me and has been for 3 days. I really want to keep him but I don't want any more complaints and I'm really struggling to walk him as he's a large strong breed. 

Some of you may think I'm being an ***hole for rehoming him but I really wish it wasn't like this. I'm 20 and stupidly got a puppy without thinking of the huge commitment. I don't need anyone giving me crap for this because I do realise how stupid I've been and I'm so annoyed at myself. I love him so much and I just want him to be happy but I feel like I cant give him what he needs.

How can I rehome him when he will just be sent back in a few weeks when the new owners realise he's too much to handle? 

Where do I go from here? 

I've chosen not to rehome him through a rescue because the thought of him being locked up in a kennel all day breaks my heart.

Can someone give me some advice or point me in the right direction?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

It might break your heart, but might ultimately be the kindest decision to rehomed through a rescue that will thoroughly vet the adopters.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are some really good rescues who will assess dogs when they come in, plus take note that he has separation anxiety and cant be left. The reason they assess dogs and will take a note of any problems is because they will advise prospective owners of the issues, at the same time usually any prospective owners are asked about their life style dog experience etc etc, and then a good rescue will match the right owners to the right dog and what the dog needs. Some even have behaviourists who will work on a dogs behavioural issues if they have any before rehoming, and then even offer support if prospective owners need it after.

Not all the homes are terrible places and all doom and gloom, and some really work hard to ensure the dogs are as happy as possible and to find them the right homelike someone who doesn't have to work all day. If he is a full breed and not a cross
then each breed has their own breed rescue too, sometimes the dogs go into foster homes while the right new owner is being found and vetted for suitability although it depends on the breed rescue and what the particular set up is, but a lot of them often work on a foster home basis.
Not knowing what breed he is and where you are located its difficult to suggest somewhere but if you do then hopefully we will be able to make suggestions who to perhaps try that would have a strict and careful rehoming system.

The only other suggestion would be to see if you could salvage something so that you can keep him, things like training him generally, working on training to try and help with his separation issues, and also if you can afford it try to find some sort of care for him while you are at work as an example if you can afford to pay them, you can get dog walkers and even people who will do day care sometimes in their own homes. It would take a big commitment and hard work and also there is the cost of dog walkers or day care, but depending on your situation there may be a chance something can be worked out. Unless friends or family would help perhaps if you cant afford paid help.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe ask a rescue for some help in training so you can keep him. They usually have behaviourists on their staff and might be willing to assist you, if it keeps your dog with you, maybe at a reduced cost or for a donation.

Your vet could also refer you and your insurance might cover the cost.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

A dog cannot just be "dangerous" without a reason - why were your neighbours reporting you to the police?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SpringDance said:


> It might break your heart, but might ultimately be the kindest decision to rehomed through a rescue that will thoroughly vet the adopters.


Absolutely this ^^^

You (& your dog!) have been really lucky the people brought him back to you - he could've been advertised on gum*tree etc or free to good home and ended up goodness knows where 

If you love him as much as you say and want the absolute best for him - take him to a rescue where he will be found the right home for him


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear your problems with your dog. Agree with previous poster @Sled dog hotel that some sort of daily care/companionship for your dog in the shape of a dog walker might help your situation until you can find him a rescue space. It would, of course, cost you money ( as would a behaviourist) but it might be an ''investment''. If he had a good long walk/runaround he would possibly be too tired to bark and annoy the neighbours. Or were you actually given an ultimatum...get rid or get out?
Out of interest, why did your neighbours feel it necessary to tell the police your dog was ''dangerous''...had something happened or were they just being arsey?

I hope you can work something out satisfactory to you and your dog.


----------



## Maci1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies. I just couldn't bring myself to put him in kennels and although it may seem like the best option to you guys I just can't do it to him. He can't be left at home for half an hour on his own so there's no way he would cope locked up in a kennel.

Also about the neighbour, she saw the dog jump up at the fence in the garden when people were walking past and speaking to him. He does this out of excitement and in no way showed any signs of dangerous behaviour he just gets excited when people reach over to pet him or speak to him. Of course, the police believe her because she's old and 'concerned for her safety'.


----------



## Maci1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh forgot to mention, the police told me they had to take it seriously because of his breed. 
He's a mastiff/staffy and isn't dangerous in the slightest.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Maci1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I just couldn't bring myself to put him in kennels and although it may seem like the best option to you guys I just can't do it to him. He can't be left at home for half an hour on his own so there's no way he would cope locked up in a kennel.
> 
> Also about the neighbour, she saw the dog jump up at the fence in the garden when people were walking past and speaking to him. He does this out of excitement and in no way showed any signs of dangerous behaviour he just gets excited when people reach over to pet him or speak to him. Of course, the police believe her because she's old and 'concerned for her safety'.


If that's all it truly is then its probably especially if he is a big strong dog and over boisterous that his frightened her which to an extent especially if she is an old lady and some are scared or wary of dogs anyway would be more frightened still so you can understand it maybe to a certain extent.
Whats your relationship like with her, have you ever tried popping round to see her, and apologising and so that you can explain to her or other neighbours about him and his over boisterousness.
How old is he and have you ever done any training with him both obedience training and maybe trying to work on the separation anxiety. If you have never done any training with him and especially if he is a young dog, then most dogs will be a handful without it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2016)

Maci, where did you get this dog from to begin with? If you bought him from a breeder, the breeder is your first port of call. Any halfway decent breeder will want their dog back if it’s not working out in the new home. If there is a breeder involved, please contact them to begin with. 
If you got this dog from a rescue, again the right thing to do is contact the rescue and let them know it’s not working out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maci1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I just couldn't bring myself to put him in kennels and although it may seem like the best option to you guys I just can't do it to him. He can't be left at home for half an hour on his own so there's no way he would cope locked up in a kennel.
> 
> Also about the neighbour, she saw the dog jump up at the fence in the garden when people were walking past and speaking to him. He does this out of excitement and in no way showed any signs of dangerous behaviour he just gets excited when people reach over to pet him or speak to him. Of course, the police believe her because she's old and 'concerned for her safety'.


TBH if he were mine I'd ensure that people could not reach over the fence to him, or engage with him at all when in the garden as that will only encourage him to jump and bark. You also leave yourself (and him) open to someone causing trouble if he scares them or catches them with a claw or tooth.

Make sure you supervise him in the garden and monitor/modify his behaviour so he isn't barking, jumping etc.

I'm sure all this (and his SA) could be worked on with some guidance and hard work.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Maci1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I just couldn't bring myself to put him in kennels and although it may seem like the best option to you guys I just can't do it to him. He can't be left at home for half an hour on his own so there's no way he would cope locked up in a kennel.
> 
> Also about the neighbour, she saw the dog jump up at the fence in the garden when people were walking past and speaking to him. He does this out of excitement and in no way showed any signs of dangerous behaviour he just gets excited when people reach over to pet him or speak to him. Of course, the police believe her because she's old and 'concerned for her safety'.


Well a dog should not be left alone where he can access passers by and vice versa; police do not believe one person over another unless their evidence to support one person's word v another............................


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are not able to resolve the situation with your neighbours, then the best thing is to rehome him. But please, please, PLEASE don't rehome him privately unless it is to someone you know really well (family member, close friend). My Bonnie was rehomed privately by a lady who couldn't bear the thought of her being in kennels and advertised for a 'loving and patient owner'. The 'loving' family who took Bonnie beat her, shouted at her, didn't feed her and left her shut outside with no shelter in freezing temperatures. They then decided that they didn't want her after all and were going to have her destroyed. She is only alive because it was less trouble to hand her over to me than to kill her. It took years to undo the damage they had caused, and Bonnie still has issues in some areas and probably always will. Her original owner meant to spare her suffering by rehoming privately, but instead, caused her horrific suffering which nearly resulted in her death at the age of one. 

As for your dog not coping in kennels, many small rescues foster their dogs, so especially if you were able to wait a bit, you might be able to have him go straight to a foster home. Also, even the bigger rescues which mostly use kennels will try to avoid this with a dog who has separation anxiety. So if you go down the rehome route, try contacting your local rescue and explaining your concerns. But please, whatever happens, don't rehome privately. You were fortunate that your dog's new owners returned him. You might not be so fortunate next time.


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Approach a rescue nearby to you and explain.

We sometimes work with owners who are willing and able to keep the dog in their home until potential new owners are found and one local to you might too.

Also great advice above about behaviourists.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maci1 said:


> T I just couldn't bring myself to put him in kennels and although it may seem like the best option to you guys I just can't do it to him. He can't be left at home for half an hour on his own so there's no way he would cope locked up in a kennel.


I'm sorry as I know it's an awful situation to be in - but I can't understand why you would think that rehoming him privately - and having no control over where he ends up, and potentially being passed from home to home (or worse ) is better than giving him to a rescue, who will work with him and ensure he goes to the right home with vetted adopters

Doesn't make any sense to me ...........

Please take heed of @CuddleMonster post above .... it's not a one off very sadly, it does happen - you owe him to do the best thing possible for him - and that's def a rescue


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Maci1: I agree with previous posters when they say that your dog would not necessarily be kept in a kennel by a rescue. The small private (local) rescues don't tend to have kennels...I fostered (cats though) for a local rescue. All the cats were initially fostered in private homes and treated very much as the family pet. In fact, quite often, they became the ''family pet'' as the fosterer decided they loved them enough to keep them. And the same with dogs. The few dogs which the rescue took were kept in a family home, sometimes with another quiet dog for company. The rescue had no kennels...the dogs were treated as family members and had the run of (most of) the house and garden.

Hope you sort out something; it is obviously a worrying and stressful situation to be in.


----------



## Maci1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks again for all your replies.

I've been in contact with the breeder and he has helped me a lot. Hes suggested that my dog could go and live with his brother (one of the dogs from the same litter). Ofcourse they would need to be introduced etc and if all goes well the owners would be more than happy to adopt him and keep in contact with me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Maci1 said:


> Thanks again for all your replies.
> 
> I've been in contact with the breeder and he has helped me a lot. Hes suggested that my dog could go and live with his brother (one of the dogs from the same litter). Ofcourse they would need to be introduced etc and if all goes well the owners would be more than happy to adopt him and keep in contact with me.


The breeder should be taking the dog back, finding a home, and working out the introductions himself. That is his responsibility as a breeder.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

But it won't hurt if the dog can go direct to the new home, if the introductions go well - rather than the upheaval of yet another temporary home with the breeder, surely?

OP - hope it works out with his brother's owner


----------



## Maci1 (Dec 9, 2016)

ouesi said:


> The breeder should be taking the dog back, finding a home, and working out the introductions himself. That is his responsibility as a breeder.


I'd rather he didn't go to breeders home just for him to be moved on again. I'm trying to do this in a way that will cause minimum stress to him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

Maci1 said:


> I'd rather he didn't go to breeders home just for him to be moved on again. I'm trying to do this in a way that will cause minimum stress to him.


He has already bounced once and is likely to again without the necessary support in both finding the right home, and supporting that home during the transition.

This is an area where good rescues shine. They know what questions to ask, they know what to look for in a home check, they know how to assess the dog's temperament and match it with the right home, and they know what to expect from the dog during the transition in to a new home and how to support the new owners during this time. Quality breeders are good at this too. Individual owners (you) are not. You don't have the knowledge, resources, or experience to do this.

If you really want what is in the best interest of this dog, you're going to have to let someone who does know what they're doing take over. And yes, that may mean two transitions for the dog instead of one. But it will be two final transitions as opposed to one, followed by another, by another, by another, and another....

Are you adamant that he has to be rehomed, or is this something you see yourself being able to work on?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

@Maci1 I hope you are able to find the right solution soon, as it must be stressful both for you and your dog. Let us know how you get on.


----------

